# Ponds near Alpharetta to take a kid fishing?



## mjarboe (Jun 30, 2009)

I want to take my neighbor who is 6 fishing (no Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- stories but his parents are getting a devorice and his Dad isn't around), I mainly fish in the hootch but don't feel comfortable taking him there or that he would have much fun. We tried a neighborhood pond but  no luck.  Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## mjarboe (Jun 30, 2009)

Not sure what happend to my post, there wasn't any profanity or suggestions of such?!?


----------



## cpculp (Jul 1, 2009)

There is a lake Providence in Alpharetta that is a public fishing pond. I have not fished it but it looks promicing and I do not think it gets much traffic. Mapquest it . If I remember correctly its on Providence road east of 400 around Windward .


----------



## Ares_83x (Jul 1, 2009)

I live very close to Providence lake and unless something has changed it is not a public pond. (http://www.plha.org/) I occassionally have people trespass on my property trying to get to it. Providence lake is governed by the homeowners association and you would have to get approval through them to fish the lake.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Jul 1, 2009)

Off Deerfield and Windward is a office complex that has 3or 4 lakes. Its not easy fishing though! sm bass and bream. Good Luck!


----------



## freud198 (Jul 1, 2009)

*verizon pond*

We call it the verizon pond on deerefield. i believe verizon owns it. It is really a holding pond for irrigation water. However I take my kids there 1-2 times a week. for guaranteed fish i always get my kids 2-3 dozen minnows.works everytime. this is by far one of the best small ponds  in the area.


----------



## Grimes25 (Jul 1, 2009)

we plan on stocking catfish for kids fishing event put on by city of alpharetta.  I guess open to whom ever.  It is pond you can see from side of road off Old Milton Pkwy near high rise.  Good luck not much public access in Alpharetta.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Jul 1, 2009)

There is also a little goody behind kroger (Francis rd) in that buisness park. If the grass is tall watch for snakes! Good Luck!


----------



## cpculp (Jul 2, 2009)

Sorry for my misinformation on Providence lake. There is or was a small park attached to it that I visited about 3 or 4 years ago and the guy there told me that it was a public lake as long as you fished the shore within the park.


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Jul 2, 2009)

If you want to drive a little North of Cumming, ya'll would be welcome to fish in my back yard.

We have a small lake that has catfish, bream, and bass up to 4#. Very safe with level lawn next to the lake.

Bring a tube of crickets and you will catch a bunch of bream.

My best friend was a kid in the same type situation. He is half my age, but we hunt and fish together all the time.


----------



## Cletus T. (Jul 2, 2009)

Hey Jeff……I’m sort of like a big kid……can I come fish your pond?  I just live over in Buford and Cumming ain’t that far away.

My boy would love it too.


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Jul 2, 2009)

Cletus T. said:


> Hey Jeff……I’m sort of like a big kid……can I come fish your pond?  I just live over in Buford and Cumming ain’t that far away.
> 
> My boy would love it too.



Sure, sounds like fun! I'm all about having fun with youngsters hunting and fishing!

It's a neighborhood pond that gets very little pressure, other than me and a couple of kids I have to be out there with you, but I'm out there a lot anyway.


----------



## michael brown (May 7, 2010)

*'Lake Providence'*



Ares_83x said:


> I live very close to Providence lake and unless something has changed it is not a public pond. (http://www.plha.org/) I occassionally have people trespass on my property trying to get to it. Providence lake is governed by the homeowners association and you would have to get approval through them to fish the lake.



Your Providence Lake Homeowners Association's lake is named Bartenfeld Lake on the map.  The public park at 'Lake Providence' is closed for environmental cleanup until around end of 2012.  It is at 13440 Providence Park Drive.


----------



## gastrohman (Apr 25, 2011)

Bump to the top.  Would like to hear of any updated info on places in Alpharetta/Milton to take kids fishing.  I have 2 youngsters I'd like to introduce to the sport.  Is the Verizon pond still an option?


----------



## wilber85 (Apr 25, 2011)

I have been looking for about a year and have found nothing.  I dont have any kids but would love to sit on a bank and wet a line on my lunch break. Not many public places in Alpharetta.


----------



## gastrohman (Apr 26, 2011)

bumpety bump bump


----------



## gastrohman (Jun 20, 2011)

bump


----------

